# Anyone have their Caloglossa cf. beccarii turn orange?



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone had their Caloglossa cf. beccarii turn orange? Here are some pics of mine.




























I’m curious…..

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Yes, I believe this is sign of it dying, and from what I've read, flourish excel will also kill it. I believe these do better in the shade and with high flow where they roll into a ball apparently..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The funny thing is, it is growing and NOT dying. It is just fluorescent orange. It is the same colour of the orange in Ludwigia senegalensis. I read about the Glut connection, but their was no conclusive evidence on the TPT thread.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Gracilaria (red ogo) turning pale/ colorless


I have got some gracilaria couple of days back and put it in my DT (currently no fish or corals). It turned pale in two days and almost colorless now. Its is a low lit corner. Light- first day was blue only and day 2 - 12hrs blue light with 6hrs white n blue. Any idea? Tank just finished...




www.reef2reef.com






-light, makes sense with mine as well since for a short while I had a light directly on top of it on max intensity. But, I still believe it is a sign of dying because of the visibly slower growth rate


----------

